# Changing lights to LEDs



## bhavik (27 Jul 2017)

atm i have a fluval roma 200 with 2 x 30 watts t8s and was having a look at the fluval aquasky led and was thinking of getting one of the strips and replacing it with one of the t8s so i have one led and one t8 running on the tank.

would that provide enough light for my plants?

atm i have
water wistera
2 different types of amazon swords
ludwigia red
java fern
vals
red tiger lotus
stargrass
mirco swords
dwarf sag
Hygrophila corymbosa 
crinum natans


----------



## micheljq (27 Jul 2017)

Personally i would go for the Fluval Planted 2, if you want a led light from Fluval.

Michel.


----------



## bhavik (28 Jul 2017)

Yeah I've had a look at that but it's quite a bit for my tank around £200 where as the aqua sky is around £83. 

Wouldn't the aquasky work for my plants and tank?


----------



## PBM3000 (28 Jul 2017)

I run the Fresh & Plant 2 and haven't looked back.  I considered the Aquasky but would have needed two for my tank. I also realised I'd never use most of the features. F&P works well.


----------



## bhavik (28 Jul 2017)

PBM3000 said:


> I run the Fresh & Plant 2 and haven't looked back.  I considered the Aquasky but would have needed two for my tank. I also realised I'd never use most of the features. F&P works well.



Oh ok so you think you could post a picture of your tank just want to see how good the lights are and also what size tank do you have?
I have a fluval Roma 200.
Do you get good lighting at the substrate as well?

Do you know if if the fresh and plant 2 has the attachments to put it into the t8s like the aquasky?

are your plants growing well?

Also size/watts light would i need if i went for this light?
Its a 200 litre tank


----------



## PBM3000 (28 Jul 2017)

Currently running mine at 70-75% intensity. Plants doing a whole lot better than under the T8s.






It's a self-contained unit and not compatible with the existing Roma fittings. If you want to retain a covered setup then simply cut some walled polycarbonate panels and rest them in the recesses of the top.


----------



## PBM3000 (28 Jul 2017)

Here's a better pic including the LED and poly panels.


----------



## bhavik (28 Jul 2017)

Hi thanks for the pictures your tank looks great!
im assuming that is the only light you are running?

how big is your tank and which watt light would you suggest for a 200 litre tank?

atm i need 36" t8s


----------



## PBM3000 (28 Jul 2017)

Thanks. Mine's a 240l (4ft).  You'll need to match the sizes available for yours.  I went for the 48"-60" for maximum coverage.  You can view the range here: http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/uk/fluval-products/aquarium-lighting/led/

I'd also recommend the Wi-Fi unit (for automation) but there are other alternatives systems out there.


----------



## bhavik (29 Jul 2017)

Oh ok no I was just asking to see if I could get a away with getting the 32watt one with is 34 inch or if I would have to get the 46 watt one which is 36inch+

The wifi unit is quite a bit was thinking of putting it in a normal timer unit would that work?

Also is there anyone that uses the fluval aquasky? Could someone give me some feedback as to how those lights are?


----------



## CaptainC (29 Jul 2017)

I've got the aquasky over a Roma 200. If you forgo the gimmicky settings and just use the main light then it's a decent budget unit.
I run liquid carbon with crypts and ferns and anubias, some valis and rotala and they are all growing perfectly well.
Admittedly the aquasky isn't a full on plant growth led unit but will grow most low light plants perfectly well and some into the medium level with less than perfect results.
I suppose it depends what you are after from your setup


----------



## bhavik (30 Jul 2017)

What do you mean by the gimmicky setting?

What I was thinking is using the led light and one t8 tube as I am planning on adding the led light to the hood of the lighting fixture so will run one of each 

The plants I have are 
Water wisteria 
2 different types of Amazon swords
Ludwigia red
Java fern
Red tiger lotus 
Crinum natans
Hydrophila
Dwarf sag 
Mirco sword  

So would that light work and grow these plants?
I do dose liquid ferts and carbon as well
I would say it's a medium to low tank setup


----------



## CaptainC (30 Jul 2017)

Gimmicky settings such as the thunderstorms effects, the cloudy day effects etc.

A T8 and an LED would be pretty much the same for low light plants mostly I'd say, medium plants likely would survive and grow, just not very fast.


----------



## bhavik (31 Jul 2017)

So if i were to go with the aquasky and one t8 in the fixture will i be able to grow the plants that i have listed?
i mean i dont think i will be trying to grow any plant that is high light. will just be sticking to low to medium light plants.

Is the aquasky not powerful enough to grow plants? also would there be quite a bit of light reaching the substrate for the micro swords?


----------



## CaptainC (31 Jul 2017)

You'll have enough light to grow what you have listed, just don't expect rapid full growth. I have two aquasky over my 200 and only have anubias, ferns and crypts. Rotala was doing ok but seems to have given up, just to give you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## bhavik (31 Jul 2017)

oh ok fine which Rotala are you growing? 
does it require medium or high light?


----------



## CaptainC (31 Jul 2017)

Rotundifolia. It can be grown in most light conditions, just with varying degrees of success and speed depending upon light, co2 and nutrients. 
It grew fine on my tank with T8s and for a while with the aquasky.
I then did a rescape and it hasn't really grown since.
I'm not certain why but it may be due to its position on the tank and/or transitioning from east life liquid carbon to seachem.


----------



## bhavik (1 Aug 2017)

It might be that it was disturbed and also adujusting to the new carbon that your adding as I think excel is stronger

But in your opinion would you say me getting the aquasky be worth it and will grow my plants fine or would you say I go for the plant 2.0?


----------



## CaptainC (1 Aug 2017)

If you can afford it, get the proper plant LED, always worth doing as provides more scope.
I use aquasky as I have no intentions of going back full high tech as it's too much for my schedule with work etc. Aquasky enough for my needs but I have had high tech before and it's enjoyable and allows full range of plants to be used, I used the Fluval plant LED on my fresh 60 tank with co2 but it proved too high maintenance.


----------



## PBM3000 (1 Aug 2017)

I'm using the F&P 2.0 (non CO2) without issues. Plants have picked up, I'd estimate, around 20-30% over my twin T8s. I'd bite the bullet and go F&P!


----------



## bhavik (2 Aug 2017)

CaptainC said:


> If you can afford it, get the proper plant LED, always worth doing as provides more scope.
> I use aquasky as I have no intentions of going back full high tech as it's too much for my schedule with work etc. Aquasky enough for my needs but I have had high tech before and it's enjoyable and allows full range of plants to be used, I used the Fluval plant LED on my fresh 60 tank with co2 but it proved too high maintenance.


Yeah I'm trying to look for a place which has them cheap enough so I can get them!
TBH I am probably the same I don't plan on ever going to high tech and growing high light plants and never see my self getting co2 or anything


PBM3000 said:


> I'm using the F&P 2.0 (non CO2) without issues. Plants have picked up, I'd estimate, around 20-30% over my twin T8s. I'd bite the bullet and go F&P!


do you get any algae? As I'm not planning on using co2
Yeah I'm leaning towards the plant 2.0 but only this is the price


----------



## PBM3000 (2 Aug 2017)

> do you get any algae? As I'm not planning on using co2
> Yeah I'm leaning towards the plant 2.0 but only this is the price


No more than I used to (minimal) but I'm EI dosing now so that'll address it. Look for 'aquacadabra' on the web or eBay for decent prices. As I mentioned, I thought I was blowing a wad of cash for nothing but I'll never look back.


----------



## bhavik (2 Aug 2017)

PBM3000 said:


> No more than I used to (minimal) but I'm EI dosing now so that'll address it. Look for 'aquacadabra' on the web or eBay for decent prices. As I mentioned, I thought I was blowing a wad of cash for nothing but I'll never look back.


Oh ok atm i am dosing lush ferts which are from ebay not sure if you have heard of it.
Do you get BBA with the lights? as im getting some but only on my mirco swords at the front for some reason i have a spray bar which flows water over it but still getting it :/
so dont know if it will be worst with the new light

Ok thanks ill have a look!


----------



## PBM3000 (2 Aug 2017)

I _used_ to get BBA with the T8s...


----------



## bhavik (2 Aug 2017)

Use to?
Should you get BBA with the leds as it's more light or are these light different that way?


----------



## bhavik (3 Aug 2017)

Also I wanted to ask would one of the plant 2.0 led lights replace both the t8s that I have. 
As if I get this i'll probably have to remove the fixture currently on


----------



## PBM3000 (3 Aug 2017)

The BBA is reducing somewhat but that may also be me fannying around with flow and dosing. Suffice to say; no guarantees as everyone's tank is different.

Yes, one unit _should_ replace the T8s adequately. I tested mine against the new LED strip and at only 65% output, light level at substrate was the same as the T8s.


----------



## bhavik (14 Aug 2017)

Hi so I ended up getting both the plant 2.0 and the aquasky led and tested them out! 
I really liked the plant 2.0 but the only problem was that with the fluval 200 tank I would have to keep it open and dont have anything to cover it as the light and flap doesn't fit together

So we decided to stick to the aquasky as it fits into existing setup and was thinking of getting one more (2 in total) so wanted to ask would that give enough lighting for plants that I have and would that taking my lighting setup to medium?

And how would I go about getting the right amount of Ks for the light and to give the correct lighting for plants


----------



## bhavik (16 Aug 2017)

any help?


----------



## bhavik (19 Aug 2017)

Could some one help me out please?


----------



## PBM3000 (19 Aug 2017)

I've no experience of the AquaSky other than reading many forum threads. Overall opinion is that as the F&Ps are designed specifically for plant growth they are the better choice. By how much I don't know.


----------



## bhavik (19 Aug 2017)

Yeah I did like the plant 2.0 but my dad didn't leaving the tank open and removing the hood that we already had in the tank as I really wanted to keep that light!

That's why just want to find out if the aquaskys that I ended up getting are good enough to grow the plants as if not rather just return them if there is no point


----------



## PBM3000 (20 Aug 2017)

They'll be fine for low light plants, I'm sure.


----------



## bhavik (20 Aug 2017)

I have some medium light plants as well such as Amazon swords and stargrass and hydro so will they grow in this tank?
And should I keep the lights on full brightness


----------



## bhavik (24 Aug 2017)

Hello any help?


----------



## PBM3000 (24 Aug 2017)

bhavik said:


> I have some medium light plants as well such as Amazon swords and stargrass and hydro so will they grow in this tank?


Yes. How well and how fast is another matter. 



> And should I keep the lights on full brightness


I'd start at 70% of intensity (if that's possible with the AquaSky) and work up. Read up on PAR.


----------



## Akmaliano (9 Apr 2018)

sorry for resurrecting an old thread but can someone advise if condensation/water drops inside the Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 a sign of a fault?
I bought the lights in Dec'17. They are 59W & used with my Roma 240

Many thanks


----------



## alto (9 Apr 2018)

Fluval has been claiming it's one of the best water proof rating lamps out there - I'd be returning it 

You'll likely get much better answers if you start a new thread querying 


Akmaliano said:


> condensation/water drops inside the Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0?


----------



## Akmaliano (10 Apr 2018)

alto said:


> Fluval has been claiming it's one of the best water proof rating lamps out there - I'd be returning it
> 
> You'll likely get much better answers if you start a new thread querying



thanks, I'll start a new thread.


----------

